# Glück!!!



## LastManStanding (19. März 2018)

*Glück!!!*

Hi,

Was hattet ihr für Glück "Heute" oder in Letzter Zeit, das interessiert mich, erzählt mal! Ich hatte schon länger mal die Idee, So einen Thread zu erstellen ich hoffe es wird Angenommen.

Ich hatte Gestern Pech dafür aber Heute 3 mal Glück.
Als Erstes das wichtigste: Ich habe die Gigantische Grabenverbauplatte vom Gleitschienenverbau gerade so eben nicht an die Birne bekommen. 
Denn auch ein guter Baggerfahrer/Maschienenführer ist nicht Perfekt.

Gestern "versehentlich" für 760€ eine Gebrauchte Gigabyte GTX 1080Ti Aorus gekauft.( Angebote mit dem eines Händlers verwechselt  sahen identisch aus.)
Gott sei dank war der Verkäufer sehr Kulant und war Heute mit dem Abbruch einverstanden
Jetzt kommts aber besser.
 Das Angebot des Händlers Gestern war natürlich weg...! Vor lauter frust wollte ich Heute bei Händlern stöbern, denn die Karten sollen ja noch Teurer werden... Was sehen meine verqollenen Augen da nach nur 1 Minute genau die gleiche Karte für 619.45€ "Neu" ohne sichtbare Gebrauchtspuren( Rückläufer) Leider keine OVP. 2 Jahre Garantie/Gewährleistung. Es war ein einstündiger Kampf immer wieder stand sie auf Reserviert, oder Verkauft! Doch dann! Frei!! Gleich drauf gedrückt gekauft. Was sagt ihr war das ein schnapper angesichts momentander Preise von ca. 1050€??! Ich hoffe es. Nicht das ich jetzt ausgelacht werde^^

Gruß


----------



## JackAK (19. März 2018)

*AW: Glück gehabt! Hattest du heute Glück?*

Wer sich darüber freuen kann 750€+ für nicht benötigte Dinge ausgeben zu können, die auch schon vor nem Jahr günstiger zu haben waren, sollte unbedingt zuschlagen!
Schnapper! Garantiert.

OT: Mich würde mal eine Chronik zu Entwicklung der FPS/€ der letzten Jahre reizen. Meine 290, erschienen 2013, gekauft 2014 für 229€ neu von Caseking geht bei dem Rating bestimmt durch die Decke.


----------



## LastManStanding (19. März 2018)

*AW: Glück gehabt! Hattest du heute Glück?*

Auserdem, natürlich kann man sich freuen darüber was meinst du wie riesig ich mich über mein 2300€ günstiges Fully gefreut habe.^^


----------



## theoturtle (19. März 2018)

*AW: Glück gehabt! Hattest du heute Glück?*

Glück gehabt - heute ... ?

Es kommt wohl oft auf die Sichtweise an. Was man Glück oder Pech nennen kann ist auch schwierig zu definieren. Probiere mal heute ...

Pech - Tochter hat das Auto meiner Frau gestern nicht richtig zu gemacht und die Innenbeleuchtung war an und hat die Batterie über Nacht leergenudelt
Glück - Wir haben es bemerkt, bevor ich mit meinem Wagen zur Arbeit bin
Pech - kein Starthilfekabel da
Glück - Konnten schnell eines im Baumarkt organisieren
Pech - wir sind zu blöde gewesen das einfach mal richtig anzuklemmen (aber vorsichtig genug es nicht wie Idioten kreuz und quer zu probieren) - trotz oder wegen diverser verschiedener Anleitungen und unbekannten Begriffen (Massepol - weiss ich immer noch nicht wo das nun ist am Auto ist) - wollten nach einer dreiviertelstunde schon aufgeben
Glück - ein Nachbar kam vorbei und hat uns aus der Misere geholfen. Hat keine 2 Minuten gedauert. Denke jetzt kann ich das auch.
Pech - War nun so spät, dass zur Arbeit fahren für meine Frau nicht gelohnt hat und daher ein Urlaubstag herhalten muss.
Glück - ich konnte HomeOffice machen
Pech - die Kinder haben mich später vom Arbeiten abgehalten und ich konnte mich nicht mehr konzentrieren, musste aber trotzdem weitermachen
Glück - da ich keine Fahrt nach Hause hatte musste ich auch nicht in dem Stau stehen der sich heute auf 12 km gezogen hat.
Pech - daher konnte ich mein Hörbuch nicht weiterhören

Naja, das war heute. Wirkliches Glück oder Pech war Rückblickend nicht dabei. Oder doch ?
Morgen bleibt alles anders. Und auf die Art kann ich so ziemlich jeden Tag Glück und Pech finden. Manche nehmen Dinge einfach als gegeben hin. Ich entscheide oft spontan ob etwas in die eine oder andere Kategorie fällt.

Aber was wirklich (in meinen Augen) Glück ist - auch heute sind meine Familie und ich lebend durch den Alltag gekommen, keiner hat Schaden genommen oder ist schwer krank. Und dafür kann ich dankbar sein. Denn auch heute hatten andere Menschen dieses Glück nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2018)

*AW: Glück gehabt! Hattest du heute Glück?*

Richtig Glück gehabt hab ich vergangenen Samstag - wenns da Pech gewesen wäre hätte das Forum einen Mod weniger gehabt.

Ich bin mit meiner Frau auf dem Weg nach Hause auf einer breiten Landstraße unterwegs gewesen (100 erlaubt und 100 Tempomat gefahren). Gegenüber kommt mir ein LKW entgegen - und hinter diesem zieht ein SLK raus der mich offensichtlich nicht gesehen hat und zumindest meinem Eindruck nach weitaus schneller als 100 km/h war. Glücklicherweise war die Straße breit genug dass ich nach rechts nen Elchtest auf die Standspur machen konnte und der SLK mich entsprechend knapp verfehlt hat (ohne Witz das waren keine 5 Meter mehr).

Der Unfall wäre vermutlich tödlich für alle Beteiligten gewesen - so ist dank Glück nichts passiert außer dass meine Frau ein paar Stunden gezittert hat und ich zwei nette schwarze Spuren auf der Straße hinterlassen habe.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. März 2018)

*AW: Glück gehabt! Hattest du heute Glück?*

Pech: Heute lag Schnee.
Glück: Nicht so viel 

Ist eher so eine "normal weg" Phase. 





theoturtle schrieb:


> Pech - wir sind zu blöde gewesen das einfach mal richtig anzuklemmen (aber vorsichtig genug es nicht wie Idioten kreuz und quer zu probieren) - trotz oder wegen diverser verschiedener Anleitungen und unbekannten Begriffen (Massepol - weiss ich immer noch nicht wo das nun ist am Auto ist) - wollten nach einer dreiviertelstunde schon aufgeben


Masse ist alles was, nun ja, masse hat. Also Metall. Man kanns auch "Plus-Pol" nennen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (20. März 2018)

*AW: Glück gehabt! Hattest du heute Glück?*

Pech: Ein Buch, was ich unbedingt zum Lernen brauche, war nicht mehr in der Uni-Bibliothek.
Glück: Es gibt dieses Buch als E-book. Und in meinen Aufzeichnungen aus den Vorlesungen stand, dass die Klausur zum Großteil aus Multiple-Choice besteht.


----------



## Jolly91 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Glück gehabt! Hattest du heute Glück?*

Pech: vorige Woche am Donnerstag hab ich 6 Noctua NF-F12 Industrial 2000 an der Aquero 6XT durchgetestet und einer ist wegen Zeitdrucks und schnell schnell nach vorne umgefallen, der andere meldete sich freiwillig zum Sturztest auf 15cm. 
Glück: Die Lüfter entsprechen dem Industriestandard und das Kunststoff ist aus PA66 Material und nicht aus normalem PCB Kunststoff. Also haben die nicht einmal etwas davon mitbekommen. Kein Lagerschleifen, keine Vibrationen, nichts.


----------



## Lambda_My_Rho (24. April 2018)

*AW: Glück gehabt! Hattest du heute Glück?*

ich hab nie Glück


----------



## Caduzzz (24. April 2018)

*AW: Glück gehabt! Hattest du heute Glück?*

Hm, schon interessant und zum Glück sind alle noch am Leben bzw. mit dem Schrecken davon gekommen!

Glück-Pech hat für mich viel mit Gesundheit zu tun. Klar ist es ärgerlich , wenn man irgendwo einen Fehlkauf macht oder etwas kaputt geht und man viel zahlen muss.. :/

Ich hatte heute "Glück", keine weitere Zahnwurzelresektion, "nur" eine andere (schmerzhafte - verdammte Nebenhöhle) Ursache - aber mich hat's ungemein beruhigt


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2018)

*AW: Glück gehabt! Hattest du heute Glück?*

Ich habe jeden Tag Glück an dem ich relativ gesund  (es gibt immer welche denen es deutlich schlechter geht) aufwache und mich eines neuen Tages erfreuen kann. Ok, manche Tage sind nicht so schön... aber das gehört zum Leben dazu.

Edit: Aber über einen Sechser im Lotto würde ich mich auch freuen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. April 2018)

*AW: Glück gehabt! Hattest du heute Glück?*

Aufwachen und dann einen Blick aus dem Fenster werfen zu können, ist für mich das pure Glück. Bisher hatte ich dieses Glück jeden Tag. 

Am Abend bei Sonnenuntergang ist es vielleicht noch etwas glücklicher.


----------



## LastManStanding (27. April 2018)

*AW: Glück gehabt! Hattest du heute Glück?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Aufwachen und dann einen Blick aus dem Fenster werfen zu können, ist für mich das pure Glück. Bisher hatte ich dieses Glück jeden Tag.
> 
> Am Abend bei Sonnenuntergang ist es vielleicht noch etwas glücklicher.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Glück gehabt! Hattest du heute Glück?*

Ich durfte heute einen Engel singen hören. Habe noch nie jemanden live so schön singen gehört. Die Stimme ist einfach... Ich bekam sofort Gänsehaut. 

... und bekomme sie nicht mehr aus meinem Kopf.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Glück gehabt! Hattest du heute Glück?*

Ich will noch einmal:
Obwohl ich mir bei einem Sturz das Bein aufgeschlagen habe und direkt danach umgeknickt bin, hat mich das nicht aufgehalten.

HaSchem ist sehr großzügig.


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Glück gehabt! Hattest du heute Glück?*

Ich bin einfach glücklich jeden Tag meine Entscheidungen selbst zu treffen und die Natur genießen zu können. Einfach rausgehen, Hirn abschalten, und genießen. Das ist Freiheit und macht den Kopf frei. Soviel Glück wie in unserer Gegend ist nicht selbstverständlich. Wir leben im Wohlstand, die meisten haben die Wohlstands Krankheit und jammern rum weil sie bloß faul sind den Arsch in die Höhe zu bekommen. Wir haben alle Möglichkeiten.


----------

